# ys4500 not working



## temison (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a craftsman ys4500 that has stopped working. The best it will do is the starter flywheel spins, motor spins, no ignition. I have changed the Fuel filter, air filter, changed spark plug(have spark). Set the valves to .004, inspected the rod pushes. Changed fuel and oil. By checking at the spark-plug hole, I don’t seem to have any compression. What I do know of motors, is that with no compression, no starty. What next???? Of coarse this happens after the warranty expired.


----------

